

Surprise, BlackBerry PlayBook Sells More than XOOM & Galaxy Tab at Launch. - tajddin
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/225935/surprise_playbook_launch_a_success.html#tk.rss_smb

======
pedalpete
The tech reporter in my local paper made a great comment about the Playbook
reviews. He just didn't think the issues the reviews were picking on were
either relatable or cared for by the purchasers.

The things that I remember about the reviews were that nobody liked the power
button, and it didn't have a native email app. The email app thing is strange,
and how bad can a power button really be?

I'n keen to hear what return numbers are like in the coming weeks. That would
probably tell more about the device than many of the professional reviews.

~~~
tajddin
I agree. Hardware-wise, it's a solid device. From what I've been reading, RIM
seems on the ball with improving the software experience -- even issuing an
update during launch week.

For people like, say, my mom, not having a native email client isn't a
problem. She's used to navigating to the Hotmail website.

And for people who are looking at this as a business device, well if they're
looking into the PlayBook, they likely have a BlackBerry they can bridge to
and have access to native email in that fashion.

In a couple of months, after the issues have been ironed out, I see it as a
definite contender.

------
runevault
I admit to being surprised, but maybe I'm just too blind to RIM.

Be curious to see how things shift once the Asus Transformer and the Tab 10.1
hit. I know I'm planning to check them out and see if either feels like it
will fit my needs.

------
TomOfTTB
These numbers are dubious: [http://tomstechblog.com/post/Blackberry-Playbook-
Selling-Wel...](http://tomstechblog.com/post/Blackberry-Playbook-Selling-Well-
After-All-Not-So-Faste280a6.aspx)

------
whizkiddd
Pretty surprising though. With the amount of stick the Playbook got before its
release and all the adverts for the other two, didn't see that coming at all.

